# My first 10g vert tanks - construction



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

Well after buying my first froglets (tincs) 3 weeks ago, I decided to build 2 10g vert tanks (I had planned on using an old 20g high but it turned out to be all scratched up). It was a fairly inexpensive project and not all that difficult. I didn't take photos through each step of the project - I get all caught up in the action of the assembly. I do have photos of the completed empty tanks though. First the materials list:
10g Perfecto tank $8.49 (Pet Supermarket)
No-see-um mesh $.15 (REI - they couldn't find price, found out it should be $3.50/yd)
1 box of screen frame corners (no miter cuts thank you) $1.08 (Lowes)
Brown screen frame (~6') $3.68 (Lowes)
Screen spline about $5.00 (Lowes)
2.5 mm glass 16"x20" $6.47 cut for free (Lowes)
Silicon II clear 10.1 oz $4.93 (Lowes)
Aquarium hinge (I used old one - found it for $4.79 at Aquariumguys.com)
Pull handle/knob (not happy with what I chose, still looking) $.50-$2.00
Total costs ~$20 per tank

The 16X20" glass worked perfectly. I had them (Lowes) cut the 20" side into 2) 16X9.5. Then I had them cut each of those 2 pieces at 5". The 2)5"x9.5" pieces formed the reservoir. The remaining 2) 11"x9.5" were fpr the doors.

With the tank standing upright (the way it will sit when in use as a vivarium) -
I thoroughly siliconed the inside of the frame (the top if used as intended) for the resevoir up to the 5" height of the small piece of glass. I then siliconed the glass to the outside of the frame. I probably used too much and it doesn't look the greatest. But it is currently running through leak testing with flying colors. Allow to partially cure (about an hour or so)

Now I turned the tank on it's back so the new glass is on the top.

Next I cut the plastic hinge from an old glass canopy into two 9.5" lengths. I then cut the bottom part the hinge (the part that is inside the tank) to .25" less on each end, being careful not to cut the top half of the hinge. This is necessary so that the hinge reaches to the outside edge of the tank (to keep in the flies) but needs to clear the lip of the frame on the inside. I hope this makes sense. When you build it you will get it.
I then siliconed the hinge to the bottom glass piece as well as the door bottom squeezing silicon into the hinge channel since this glass was thinner than the 1/8" glass it was designed for this is very important as it will not hold the glass otherwise. Wait about an hour or so before proceeding so the glass is pretty stable.

Constructing the vent was pretty easy. With the glass in place I took the framing corners and put them in against the door top and the frame top and measure the amount of framing I needed. I did this for each of the four frame pieces so the fit would be snug (again with the flies).

Using a hacksaw I learned (the hard way) to cut from the back side (where the channel is) and once I was nearing cutting through the material I simply snapped it in two. Otherwise I kept scratching up the brown paint on the front and it looked like crap! Those with better skills/tools will surely get better results but I am happy enough. Each of the plastic corners have a tab that fits into the aluminum frame pieces. With the small width of the vent frame, they were too long so I had to cut them down some. They cut very easily with the hacksaw. Once the frame box is constructed, you generously cover the back (channel side) with the mesh and poke the spline (a rubbery cord) into the channel. Trim off the excess mesh when completed. I didn't silicon the frame together since the mesh holds it together quite well, and it is getting siliconed to the tank anyway.

Silicone the vent to the tank frame making sure it is snug with the glass door.

Silicone a knob/pull to the top of the door.

I still haven't figured out a latch to keep the door from opening accidently. The door stays shut through friction, but I don't want to rely on that. One good bump and the door could come open and crashing down. Yikes!

Leave it all alone for 24 hours.

Now sit it back up and fill with water to test for leaks.

I will post additional photos as I get the interior done.
Thanks to all those who posted their tanks and gave me the information and inspiration I needed to try this project.

Bob






























P.S. These measurements were based on the tanks I bought. Different manufacturers use different dimensions. Measure your tanks first. Even take one to the hardware store if they are doing the cutting so you can be sure the glass will fit.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Just helping


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

*Suggestion*

Thanks for the pics and advice. One other hint - if you are going to do a greatstuff/cocofiber background - or any background for that matter - you should do the background before siliconing the tank front on - it make the process much easier.


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

are those tanks for your froglets, because it doesnt look like enough space for them


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Not enough room??? They are 10gs...

Luke


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

There 10g verts how much room do you think it has.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Plenty of room for any dart frog.

Luke


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

you mean thumbnails right because some people think that 2 dart frogs in a regular 10g is pushing it.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Well a 10g vert is ideal for thumbs, but 10g horizontal is fine for 2 of any of the terrestrials.

Luke


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

0o ok thats what i was trying to say.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice!! I think im gonna give it a try. Thanks for spending the time to Type everything out


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

I siliconed the fern tree fiber and cork to the backs last night.

















tonight I add the LECA, substrate and pillow moss and plants.
[/img]


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Gadget...

keeping human feet (in need of toenail clippings :twisted: ) in your false bottom could cause the tank to have smell problems. :twisted: :twisted: 

Just kidding of course... but I hate feet and my eyes were drawn right to the reflection. :shock: 

The tanks look nice... keep us posted with feet-free pictures.

Josh


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

Thats what I get for taking the photo first thing in the morning. :lol: I noticed the reflection but didn't want to take the time to reshoot it. More feet free photos to come!
Bob


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

what lighting are you planning on uing for these tanks? i noticed you have some sort of fixture above them right now. that what you're going to use for tank lighting?

askin because i may put one or two of these togetehr, myself, once i finish with my current project, and am curious what people are doing to illuminate these things.


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

I have a 65W Coralife 6500k light that used to sit on my 20H aquarium. It sits on top of the two tanks quite nicely.
Bob


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

More photos! I did the landscaping this afternoon. I need to add more plants but for now I am finished. The plants and moss were purchased from T&C Terrariums (http://www.fantasticfrogs.com/)


First I added the LECA and gravel. The gravel should be useful for siphoning water when the time comes.. I used weedblocking fabric since I had some laying around to try to keep the LECA clean.









Next I added Orchid Bark mix (because I already had some)









Next I added 1-3 inches of Coco fiber (bed-a-beast) (once again, because I had some laying around (we also have geckos as pets))









Lastly I added Tropical Pillow moss and plants (didn't buy enough!)









Repeat, lather, rinse (did the same procedure for the second tank)

Here are both of them side by side. Lighting provided by a 65w PC bulb in a Coralife aquarium fixture.









That is it for now. I only have one dart frog (tinc froglet) so now I need to start saving (and or selling things on ebay) for another frog or two.

Bob


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

*My 10g verts after 3 months.*

Just an update on how the tanks are looking now. The tropical moss is growing in quite nicely and the plants have filled in (plus I added a few more).
Bob


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Very nice looking!


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

what are those little clasps?
are they homemade or storebought?
where can u get thtem, what are the called, price?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

They're used to hold screens in on some storm doors and similar. They should be very inexpensive and around the same place fiberglass screen is in a hardware store.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

JoshKaptur said:


> ...keeping human feet (in need of toenail clippings :twisted: ) in your false bottom could cause the tank to have smell problems. :twisted: :twisted:...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Those tanks look great.


What type of tinc is that ???




TODD


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

That is a hybrid (GASP!) Giant Orange/Citronella. I purchased it last Spring from Under The Canopy Farms.

Here are those same 10g verts after 9 months. Lots of new growth from the tree fern plus some transplanting. They have become somewhat overgrown.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Beautiful! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I’ve been holding off on commenting on the size of those vivs for tincs. Now that we all know that they are going to be very large tincs (at least we can assume that a hybrid between two of the largest tincs will also be large), I just have to ask, why keep such large animals in such small quarters?  

Very nice looking verts though


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

gadgetbob said:


> That is a hybrid (GASP!) Giant Orange/Citronella.


Got any good pics of the "Giant Orangoella"? :shock: 

The verts look great! They really grew in nice.


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

Well I am only keeping one tinc per 10g vert and they both seem happy. Especially the hybrid which seems to like climbing to the higher level I didn't think it would reach. I would not try to keep more then one tinc in the tank though. Here are pictures I just took of them:


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*ahhhhhhh....*

ahhhhhh,

I might be wrong but did you say that those were tincs? The first frog is a Green and Black Dendrobates Auratus and the second one is for sure a tinc???

Jesse


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Bob,

Two quick questions.

Are the tree fern panels just one large panel. If they are, where did you find them that large? Biggest I've seen are 10" x 10".

Where did you get your pillow moss?

Thanks.


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

Oops you are right the one on the left is a green and black auratus. The other one I was told was an accidental mixed breed Giant Orange/Citronella. Being a beginner I had to take their word for it.

I purchased my plants, pillow moss, and tree fern panel from T&C Terrariums (http://www.fantasticfrogs.com). The tree fern panel was 10X24, I cut it to fit one tank then used what was left for the other. Look under decor for things like cork and tree fern panels.

Bob


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

*..*

It's okk,

Nice tanks by the way  

Jesse


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

I was just wondering what kind of moss do you have in those tanks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

> I purchased my plants, pillow moss, and tree fern panel...


The post is only two above yours.


----------

